# How to secure a Job as I am applying for LPR



## sahil_style

Hi All,

I am from India,holding 6+ Years working experience in Computer Networking field, and currently working in Malaysia for the last 1 Year.

Currently I am preparing(collecting Docs) myself to apply for LPR via SMC. And hope so that,if everything goes fine..I will be able to submit my application by the end of May..

This process will be taking around 6 months of time, and I want to hold a Job before entering in Singapore.

Can anyone please advise me on the ways,How to secure a job before getting there ?? Also what are the possibilities for a person of my profile ??

Your prompt Response would be much appreciated !!

Thanks,


----------



## simonsays

Quick question:

1) What is the SMC you are talking about ?
2) what is LPR ?

I been here for 10 years, and the above words are bit french to me .. 

Cheers


----------



## sahil_style

ecureilx said:


> Quick question:
> 
> 1) What is the SMC you are talking about ?
> 2) what is LPR ?
> 
> I been here for 10 years, and the above words are bit french to me ..
> 
> Cheers


Hi Ecureilx,

Please do find my Answers below ,hope you can help me now..

1) What is the SMC you are talking about ?
- SMC Consultants,Only Authorized Consultant by ICA,for LPR
2) what is LPR ?
- Landed Permanent Residence

Thanks,
Sahil


----------



## simonsays

I was under the impression that such a scheme for indonesians

Thanks for enlightening me.

Even for indonesians, application and payment of processing fee through the LPR consultants didnt guarantee PR, and hordes of people lost a lot of money for the 'processing' fee. Atleast one of my indonesian friend lost 2,000 US$ before he read the fine print - Such a scheme allow a person to obtain PR, only upon successfully obtaining a job here within a period.

I am not sure of the specifics and shall not comment

Tread carefully.

Cheers


----------

